# Kuranda Beds?



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking to buy one of these for my dane...I may also get one for my little beagle too. She is a stinker and chews all the foam or stuffy out of beds, so no more beds for her. All she has is a blanket in her crate and she seems to like that and hasn't chewed it up...yet! My Dane although shorthaired, sheds a bunch and now that she's getting older, I have to keep her bathed more frequently to keep her smell down...she has an older crate pad with the little bolsters around it, I folded an old comforter to put in the middle and I made a duck cloth cover for it...lets just say it's a pain in the butt to wash and put back together since it's all fabrics and must all be washed to remove the smells...I'm thinking that the Kuranda bed would be just what I would need. She weighs 145lbs though and I'm thinking the aluminum one would be the way to go for moving it around and also to support her weight. 

Does anyone have one...likes, dislikes? Does the cordura fabric hold up well...I need the strongest fabric they have since my girl likes to spin a little with those longer nails of hers and I don't want holes to form....atleast she doesn't scratch at it.

THanks!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a kuranda bed and LOVE it!!! My girl can't chew it and it's held up great (had it for about a year). I have the one with the all metal frame and cordura fabric. It is expensive (my only complaint), but worth it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have two Kurandas, the oldest one is from 2001. They are truly chewproof! The fabric doesn't look too pretty, but there are no holes in it. Definitely worth the investment. We have the original metal framed Kurandas, I think that was the only kind they had back when we bought the first one. 

This is what the PVC covering the frame looks like after all those years - lots of tooth marks, but they can't close their mouth around far enough to get at the fabric:


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 12, 2008)

awesome! I'm going to show hubby this evening and see what he says...I did just finish selling some stuff on ebay and so I have 2/3rd's of the payment needed for the large one. The small one should be doable too since I have some cash set aside for 'emergencies'...you know for the beautiful collar that my girls had to have, or that one squeaky stuffy...and well...a good dog bed consitutes an emergency right?! LOL!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, a good dog bed is definitely an emergency, lol! This is what Cassidy did to her previous bed:










When we came home and found that (after snapping a few quick pictures







) I got on the internet and did a search for chewproof beds, and Kuranda's website popped up. She was a destructive chewer par excellence!


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 12, 2008)

That is too funny. That's what Maggie does...I'm actually not going to get her a bed right now. She prefers her crate to anywhere else or she sleeps with the kids. So I may wait on hers.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I am also looking for a raised bed for my dog. Are there any other brands that are as good as a Kuranda?


----------



## umeir (Dec 17, 2001)

Ryans pet carries a bed called the coolaroo bed. Although not as durable as the kuranda they are about a third of the cost. My only complaint is that the screws need to be retightened from time to time. The replacement fabric for the bed, as it is not indestructible, is quite inexpensive to replace as well.

http://www.ryanspet.com/ryanspet/productList.asp?categoryCode=1789&startItemCnt=1

Cheers


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A couple of people on here have the Coolaroo beds, and seem to like them. They are much less expensive than Kuranda beds, but are not chewproof. That's not an issue if you don't have a destructive chewer - definitely an option to consider.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Can these beds be disassembled if needed? They look like they are all one piece. How about cleaning? Easy?


----------



## umeir (Dec 17, 2001)

Koolaroo beds disassemble into six pieces. There are four screws, one at each corner, that holds the bed together.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 12, 2008)

I looked at the Coolaroo beds, but I think my Danes nails will punch through that type of material...danes have such upright toes and her nails are longer than most dogs...


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

I made my own raised bed for my own dog and for several of my friends dog. They cost about $12.00 to make

http://www.columbusdogconnection.com/elevated_dog_beds


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your link didn't work for me....it went to teaching the lord's people to fish... father of peace ministry... is that the site???


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have roverpet raised beds - dogs love them, but puppies who are deterimined sure can do some damage! Far from cheap too.

http://www.roverpet.com

Lee


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Link above didn't used to be, lol 

http://www.columbusdogconnection.com/elevated_dog_beds.htm


Here's another one:
http://www.wiretheskiesblue.com/dogbed/instructions.htm


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

My dogs love the one I have. I use a larger throw to cover it with and put the ends of it under the legs of the bed. So every week or so I just pull off the throw and wash it. My dogs aren't chewers so I don't have a problem. The bed itself is supposed to be chew proof and I have never had a problem with it. 

I highly recommend the Kuranda bed.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I bought the Kuranda bed! I got the aluminum with the brown 40 oz. Vinyl for heavy duty wear and tear! I also found it slightly cheaper and with free shipping. Because I 'saved' $20, I upgraded to the aluminum instead of the PVC one. Though I was assured that it would be fine for my dane. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Gunnar (my Lab/Spare Parts mix) could have used a Kuranda when he was a pup-- he ate every single bed I bought for him. He's finally starting to mature, though he's still very energetic and extremely "hoppy," especially when he's happy (which is most of the time). His all-time favourite game is "leapdog" with Kaija. He usually jumps like a sheep but occasionally hops around on just his hind feet, kangaroo style. He's going to be eleven years old next April.....

A few months ago I brought home a Coolaroo bed. It was a pain to put together (the fabric is VERY taut once it's assembled) but Gunnar was absolutely ecstatic: "Yippeee! Mom bought me a TRAMPOLINE!!" *sigh*


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL Dogaroo! My friend said the same thing about her dogs and their new bouncy beds! Course she has 3 big Danes! I can imagine the amount of stuff knocked over after their done playing! LOL.


----------



## GSDLearner (Aug 3, 2013)

Revived thread just to get some more recent input: what do people think of these stretch beds compared to traditional ones? My GSD likes to stretch out.


----------

